# Believe You can Retrieve DVD



## Gov (Nov 7, 2005)

I just saw Steve Maxwell's new "Believe you can Retrieve" DVD and it is awesome. He takes you from puppy to Open competition with amazing clarity. I've tried the new SBS drill already, and it already has paid dividends with my dogs. Can't wait 'til volume 2 comes out, and I already have a Blue Mammoth whistle on order.

Gern Blanston


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

I heard someone talking about a SBS drill this weekend at a trial. What is that?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Gov said:


> I just saw Steve Maxwell's new "Believe you can Retrieve" DVD and it is awesome. He takes you from puppy to Open competition with amazing clarity. I've tried the new SBS drill already, and it already has paid dividends with my dogs. Can't wait 'til volume 2 comes out, and I already have a Blue Mammoth whistle on order.
> 
> Gern Blanston


Who's Steve Maxwell, and where did you find this DVD?


----------



## Gov (Nov 7, 2005)

Steve Maxwell is a former pro who has refreshing look on dog training. He uses positive energy and sound fundamentals to present his info so even the beginner can get it.
I saw the video at an friend of a friends house, and I've been looking for it since.
The SBS or ,Step Back Send drill, helps with a set of marks where you don't know which side to place the dog. It's part of the whole Believe you can Retrieve concept, where the dog gets the opportunity to develop self-confidence.
I'm getting the Blue Mammoth whistle - I saw some people carrying it this weekend.

Gern Blanston


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Is this the guy who came up with the FTP, and I am not talking about force to pile? :wink:


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Google can't find it! Where did you get it?


----------



## Gov (Nov 7, 2005)

[I saw the video at an friend of a friends house, and I've been looking for it since.


I wish I could get with the people I saw it with, but I don't their contact info. The FTP concept is his, too, Dan. I've got my dogs doing it 3 times a day. Can you get a hold of the video info? This guy is the real deal. Think of all the Field Champions he would have made had he not had that accident. 

Gern Blanston


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

I just googled him, unless he's a body builder or a stick broker .... he doesn't exist .... google told me so :lol:


----------



## Kenmc (Apr 11, 2005)

SO Gov, where did you order the blue mammoth whistle?


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Kenmc said:


> SO Gov, where did you order the blue mammoth whistle?


I want one of them too....I have a green monster, a mega, a orange pealess, I gotta have one of those two... :lol:


----------



## wutadog (Oct 21, 2003)

Gov,
Thanks for the heads-up, wish I had one of those blue mammoth whistles last weekend. Lots of running water, could've used it.
Saw one there, wierd looking....where can I get one?
Dave


----------

